# Corner steadies



## Majill (May 9, 2005)

Can anyone advise as to where I can purchase some rear corner steadies. I would like to have some fitted rather than keep bothering with blocks. Magill


----------



## 89880 (May 1, 2005)

Bought ours from Towsure - hubby insisted we needed em. He fitted them the day before we went to France for 3 weeks last year. they have been wound down twice !!

hmmmm boys n their toys !!


----------



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

mine have never been down


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

we put ours down whenever we can - can never be too careful when rumpy-pumpy and suspensions are involved.


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Saw some at the Driffield show, think they were on the O'leary stand.


----------



## Majill (May 9, 2005)

*Corner Steadies*

Thanks Everyone for your advice/comments, will advise when I find them and post name of supplier

Stormywhether......Behave yourself!! 

Regards, Magill


----------



## Brambles (May 12, 2005)

Hi Magill,
You mentionioned to save using blocks, which makes me think you might be wanting to use the corner steadies to jack the vehicle to get it level.

Just in case you are, it's not advisable and they are only really strong enough to steady a M'home and should be mounted on the chassis if possible to save any damage to the floor.

You can get stronger unit that act like jacks, I fitted some to my M'home and are the same as fitted to some Hymers. I searched everywhere in the UK to get them eventually finding a local caravan centre had a pair but they had no idea where they got them from. Sold them to me really cheap in the end. I mounted on a cross member at the back and they are really effective for levelling a couple of inches. They are square section and drop down when you wind them from horizontal to vertical and then extend. 

If you do have steadies fitted always throw the wrench in the drivers pedal area or leave on seat, when down - then you cannot forget to wind them up before driving off.

Jon.


----------



## Majill (May 9, 2005)

*Corner Steadies*

Hi There Jon,
Thanks for your good advice.

Regards Mal


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

> corner steadies to jack the vehicle to get it level


Level? That takes all the fun out of cooking at an angle and rolling out of bed unexpectedly :lol: must be my yachting background that makes it sooooo attractive!



> They are square section and drop down when you wind them from horizontal to vertical and then extend


I had these fitted to my Hymer, they are beautifully designed (when fitted properly - which mine weren't! :evil: ) and do the job well.



> always throw the wrench in the drivers pedal area or leave on seat, when down - then you cannot forget to wind them up before driving off


Excellent idea, having driven off with them down I need a reminder...  :roll:

Gill


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

I always use mine to 'Steady' the MH. I used to take a battery drill to wind them down, for speed. However I found it only takes 19.8 secs. to do it by hand, so the drill stays at home now!

John 8)


----------



## CREAKY (May 23, 2005)

I always use steadies on site, as my van is on the max 60% overhang, & tends to sway about. + When parked up for periods at home, when I'm working away, i lower them + put a padlock thru the hinge end for extra security. Don't use steadies when wild camping for obvious reasons!!


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

jabber said:


> I found it only takes 19.8 secs. to do it by hand, so the drill stays at home now!
> 
> John 8)


John,

Get a life, that is just too precise.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Steve I do not think you will get a response from Jabber.
His post was in 2005 he has not been a subscriber for over a year.

dave p


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

When we used to hire motorhomes some had steadies fitted and we used to use them at first but soon lost the habit. Now we have bought our own van it doesn't have them, we don't miss them and when we stay in a (bricks and mortar) house it feels strange not to have the slight movement. I suppose like sailors, we have got the equivalent to our sea legs!

P&L


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Wll these do? >>>steadies<<<<


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*time*



Red0ne said:


> mine have never been down


Use ours most of the time, always on-site. Only time we don't is if we are on an Aire for overnaights etc.

Highly recommended on ours.

TM


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Majill said:


> Can anyone advise as to where I can purchase some rear corner steadies. I would like to have some fitted rather than keep bothering with blocks. Magill


Hi Majill,

I have two alko ones if you are interested. They are designed for a alko chassis but may fit others.

Regards,

Graham


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Waste of money and time winding them down,you cannot beat a bit of movement at the rear end. :lol: :lol: :lol: .

Les


----------



## Majill (May 9, 2005)

Hi Graham,
Sorted now thanks.....was looking to buy in March 05!!  

Les......Behave yourself!! :lol:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Date*



Majill said:


> Hi Graham,
> Sorted now thanks.....was looking to buy in March 05!!
> 
> Les......Behave yourself!! :lol:


Yes and you said

"Thanks Everyone for your advice/comments, will advise when I find them and post name of supplier"

Still waiting!

™


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Majill said:


> Hi Graham,
> Sorted now thanks.....was looking to buy in March 05!!
> 
> Les......Behave yourself!! :lol:


Hi Majill,

Its a man thing, if in doubt read the instructions. 

Graham


----------



## Citysafe (Feb 5, 2006)

I have some - you can have them for the price of the postage - they are heavy duty.

I am in Surrey if you want to collect - PM me your email and I can send you a photo.


----------

